

Google Maps full location history - arnaudbreton
https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/0/
Google let you access to all your recent movements, logged both through iOS and Android apps.
======
nemasu
Ah, I thought this was killed along with latitude. Looks like distance to the
moon is gone though. :(

